# Teichnetz



## geha (24. Nov. 2009)

Hallo

ich bräuchte ein neues Teichnetz zum Schutz gegen Laub, mein altes ist zuklein sollte schon 6 x 6 m haben - Wo bekomme ich sowas - Günstig?

Gruß Georg


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (24. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Teichnetz*

Hi Georg,

ich hab meins beim Toom BM gekauft, nutze es allerdings dieses Jahr nicht da die Maschen einfach zu groß für Kiefernnadeln im letzten Jahr waren. Als das Netz drübber war, konnte ich somit diese Nadeln schlecht abfischen. Jedes mal das verankerte Netz hochzuheben war dann schon sehr aufwendig. Auch Birkenblätter flogen durch.

Dieses Jahr geh ich alle 2 Tage mit dem Kescher an den Teich und kescher wech - bringt bei mir mehr, da ich nur ganz wenig Laubbäume im Garten habe.


----------



## hotte2 (24. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Teichnetz*

Hi Georg,

die Erfahrungen, die Ralf mit dem Laubnetz gemacht hat, kann ich nur bestätigen. Lieber dass Netz weglassen und das Laub aus dem Teich ab- bzw. herauskeschern! Auch die Fische sind vom Netz nicht begeistert. Vor drei Jahren -als ich das Netz noch benutzte- hat sich eine recht große __ Orfe hierin verfangen und sich das "Fell" quasi abgeschuppt. Ein trauriger Anblick. Also auch unter diesem sichtigem Aspekt - Netz weg!!

Gruß 
Hotte 2


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (24. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Teichnetz*

Hi Hotte, 

Du hättest das Netz höher machen sollen - es darf auf keinem Fall im Wasser liegen.

Ich habe dazu so nen paar alte Pavillonstangen in die Erde gekloppt und ne Wäscheleine gespannt.

Hier hab ich grad mal nen paar Bilder vom letzten Jahr gefunden 

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/521


----------



## Wild (24. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Teichnetz*

Hallo,
habe meins bei E..y gekauft. 8m x 8m für 10 €. Maschenweite 10mm. Das hat das meiste weggefangen und hält mit Sicherheit auch noch nächstes Jahr 
Gruß Norbert


----------



## tattoo_hh (24. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Teichnetz*

staubschutznetz aus dem gerüstbau.. da geht ( so gut wie ) nix durch


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (24. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Teichnetz*

aber weht das nicht bei starkem wind relaiv schnell wech ? außer man heftet es richtig fest am Boden fest ? - und wie siehts denn bei Starkregen (hatten wir gestern) aus ? sickert bei der waagrechten Staubschutznetznutzung das Wasser auch schnell genug durch ?


----------



## Bebel (24. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Teichnetz*

Hallo Georg

Es lohnt sich doch schon fast gar nicht mehr ein Netz über den Teich zu spannen. 
Bei dem Sturm gestern sind doch die meisten Blätter schon von den Bäumen geflogen. Waren auch schon vorher kaum noch welche dran. 

Oft findet man ja außerhalb der Saison einige Sonderangebote in den Baumärkten oder beim Raiffeisenmarkt. 

Hab dies Jahr auch die Blätter aus dem Teich keschern müssen. (GöGa hatte Sehnenscheidentzündung und konnte nicht helfen beim Netz spannen)

Aber ich glaube, ich habe dieses Jahr weniger Laub im Teich als letztes Jahr mit Netz. - Da geht ja doch einiges durch - oder es legen sich Blätter drauf und bei Regen wird es dann schwer und hängt durch bis in den Teich - oder es friert dann auch noch wochenlang ein, so wie letztes Jahr.

Obwohl zugegeben, es ist schon ein großer Zeitaufwand die Blätter jeden Tag aus dem Teich zu fischen.

Gruß Bebel


----------



## steinteich (25. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Teichnetz*

Hallo Georg,
ich habe einen Teich der in der Breite ungefähr Deinen Maßen entspricht, allerdings etwas länger ist, so um die 8 Meter. In unmittelbarer Umgebung meines Teiches habe ich eine Hecke aus Weigelien, __ Hasel __ Holunder und und und, sowie auf dem Nachbargrundstück eine 30m-Eiche, Wießdorn etc. Also stellte sich mir auch die Frage des Laubnetzes.

Im ersten Jahr habe ich es auch mit Keschern versucht. An windigen Tagen kam da schon mal ne halbe dreiviertel Stunde zusammen..und wenn Du noch im Arbeitsleben stehst, so ist das allein durch die Dunkelheit schwer einzuhalten, jeden Abend das Laub abzufischen bzw vom Grund abzusammeln.

Im zweiten Jahr habe ich mich dann doch für ein Netz entschieden. Und wie ja auch bei Deinem Thema, haben in diesem Forum einige Leute von ihren Erfahrungen mit "Baumarkt"-Netzen berichtet. Dass Nadeln, Birkenblätter etc. da eben doch durchfallen. Und so habe ich, dank dieses Forums, mir diese Erfahrung erspart, dann im nächsten Jahr doch auf ein engmaschiegeres Netz umzusteigen. Mein Tipp also: Lieber gleich mehr investieren, als zunächst weniger Geld für (wie mein Vater zu sagen pflegt) für Tünnef auszugeben.

Für mich käme also auch in Zukunft nur ein engmaschiges Netz in Frage. Ich habe meines von N**gart, aber auch das von Carsten erwähnte Staubschutznetz aus dem Gerüstbau ist sicherlich nutzbar. Die von Ralf aufgeworfenen Fragen: Das Wasser geht ohne Probleme durch, zur Standfestigkeit bei Wind ist die Fixierung durch Kanlebinder am Unterbau bei mir bislang mehr als ausreichend (s.u.) Mein Netz hat 14m x 8m stolze 180 Euros gekostet, tut aber seinen Dienst seit nunmehr 3 Jahren zur vollsten Zufriedenheit. Kein reißen, kein Nachkeschern.

Zum Aufbau: Natürlich sollte man das Netzt nicht enfach drüber legen, so wie bei Hotte, auch wird nach meiner Erfahrung das System von Hotte bei Deiner Teichgröße nicht so recht funktionieren. Außerdem kommt da kein Viech rein oder raus. Bei den Abständen wird bei 30 cm-Stangen das Netz ins Wasser durchhängen.
Im zweiten Jahr habe ich auch das Sytem von Ralf (Stangen rundherum und Wäscheleinen spannen) ausprobiert. Aber leider hängen die Leinen dann auch irgendwann durch, spätestens nachdem ersten Schnee. Die Abstände zwischen den Stangen an gegenüberliegenden Ufern sind ja bei Deinem Teich schon mal so 5 bis 6 Meter. Da lässt sich eine Wäscheleine oder Segelseile, so wie ich sie benutzt habe, nicht aus, um das Netz auf Spannung zu halten. Ich habe also im letzten Jahr "aufgerüstet".

Da ich keine keine Zwischenpfosten im Teich aufbauen wollte, um das Netz oben zu halten, musste also eine Holzkonstruktion her. Bei mir sind die Pfosten ca. 80 cm hoch und sind über einen "Metallschuh" im Boden verankert. Das Holz fauelt ja sonst weg. Zwischen den Pfosten habe ich Holzlatten angebracht, die einerseit stark genug sind, das Gewicht eines solch großen Netzes zu halten (inkl. Schneelast) und andererseit die Pfosten zu stabilisieren. Bei Wäscheleinen oder Seilen zieht das Netz bzw. das Laub/schnee die Pfosten nach innen.

Auf den Fotos     siehst Du, dass elbst die Latten unter dem Gewicht des Netzes durchhängen. Schließlich bieten die Latten aber noch den Vorteil, das Netz mittels Kabelbindern zu fixieren. Hatte das vorher mit mäßigem Erfolg mit Wäschklammern an den Seilen versucht.

Fazit: Aus meiner Sicht, lieber etwas mehr für Netz und den Unterbau ausgeben, lieber einmal im Jahr etwas mehr Zeit ( bei mir dauert der Aufbau etwa drei Studen) investieren, dafür hast Du aber während der Laubsaison Deine Ruhe. Übrigens kommt das Netz in ein, zwei Wochen wieder runter. Denn wie Bebel schon sagte, sind ja schon fast alle Blätter von den Bäumen.

Gruß und viel Erfolg mit Deinem Projekt,

Christian


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (25. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Teichnetz*

Super Idee und Beschreibung Christian


----------



## hotte2 (25. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Teichnetz*

Hallo Christian, 

bei aller Liebe, aber das Netz über Deinen Teich sieht doch nur ziemlich bescheiden aus. Bei mir hing das Laubnetz natürlich schon einen Meter über der Wasseroberfläche, allerdings hat der Nordseesturm es einige Male ins Nass absacken lassen mit den geschilderten Folgen, leider. Ohne Netz geht es m. E. daher nicht nur optisch besser. 

Gruß
Hotte2


----------



## steinteich (25. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Teichnetz*

Hallo Hotte,

das muss natürlich jeder selbst entscheiden, ob der optische Eindruck gegen eine Verwendung eines Netzes (mit enger Maschenweite) spricht.
Bei mir waren die praktischen Erwägungen, z.B. dass ich keine Zeit habe, jeden Tag am Teich ne Stunde lang Laub aus dem Teich zu fischen, im Vordergrund. In sofern war für mich der optische Nachteil vertretbar, zudem das Netz ja wirklich "nur" 4 bis 6 Wochen über dem Teich hängt.
Wenn wir aber den "sinnlichen" Aspekt von Netzen beleuchten, dann gehört vielleicht auch das "Wehklagen" über grünes Wasser, Algenbewuchs, schlimme Gerüche und Rückenschmerzen beim Entschlammen der Schlammschicht dazu, was durch das Laub in Teichen ohne Netze entsteht.
"Bei aller Liebe" nehme ich daher das "bescheidene Aussehen" für kurze Zeit im Herbst in Kauf.  Zudem ich ja auch nicht gesagt habe, dass jeder/jede es so machen muss und meine Lösung das non-plus-ultra darstellt. Allein schon die Tatsache, dass wahrschinlich nicht jeder direkt am Ufer eine laubtragene Hecke stehen hat, wird möglicherweise zu einem anderen Aufbau mit einem anderen Netz mit anderer Maschenweite führen. Wie ich geschrieben habe, war dieser Aufbau das Ergebnis von drei Jahren "Erfahrungen", die bestimmt auch nicht am Ende ist. Es geht ja im Moment nur darum, Georg ein paar Tipps bzw. Lösungsmöglichkeiten auf den Weg zu geben. Ob er sich dann aus optischen Gründen ein Netz über den Teich hängt oder legt, mit kleiner oder großer Maschenweite, durch das man durchgucken kann, also optisch etwas gefälliger daher kommt, er dafür aber regelmäßig das Netz wegnehmen muss, weill ihm kleiner Blätter und Nadeln dann doch in den Teich fallen, das muss Georg am Ende dann selbst entscheiden.
Gruß,

Christian


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (25. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Teichnetz*

Ich find´s gut Christian und werd´s mir auch mal überlegen.

Das Problem bei mir ist, dass ich am Rand nicht optimal abkeschern kann da sich zwischen den Steinen die Nadeln ansammeln und es schon recht Zeitaufwenidig ist (ich spül die mit dem Schlauch etwas in Richtung Teichmitte und keschere dann ab) 

Ich denke, lieber optischen Verzicht für einige Zeit üben als negative WW die durch Nadeln die man nicht erwischt hat 

Allerdings würd ich bei der Netzlegung immer darauf achten, dass kein Schlupfloch für durstige Vögel vorhanden ist da die sich sicher verheddern und hängen bleiben könnten.


----------



## hotte2 (25. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Teichnetz*

Nabenz Christian,

ich kann Deine Haltung komplett verstehen, nur teile ich sie nicht. So ein Hängenetz sieht nicht nur grausig aus, sondern stellt auch andere Mitbewohner vor Rätsel (wie Ralf richtig erwähnt, z. B. die gefiederten!). Deswegen vertrete ich ja auch die These, lieber etwas keschern (ca. 1 Std wöchentlich) und den Durchblick bewahren - aber wie gesagt, jeder so, wie er mag!!

Gruß
Hotte2


----------



## wasserm (25. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Teichnetz*

Hallo,ich habe auch ein nadeldichtes Netz über meinen Teich gespannt.
Es hat die Masse  von 10 mal sechs Metern.Bis jetzt hat es jeden Sturm gut überstanden.
Hinter dem Teich habe ich es mit Erdankern in Abständen von ca.zwei Metern in der Erde 
befestigt.Dazu habe ich Gummizüge verwendet.
Auf der Vorderseite des Teiches habe ich drei Metallhülsen in die Erde geschlagen,in die ich Vierkanthölzer  von acht mal acht Zentimeter Stärke und 
1,80Metern Länge gesteckt habe. Diese wiederum sind mit Leinen und Erdankern abgespannt.
In das Netz ,welches rundherum Ösen hat,ist ein Gummiseil eingezogen.
Dieses wiederum ist mit Gummizug an den drei auf der Vorderseite verteilten
Pfosten befestigt.
Da bei mir alle Bäume auf der Rückseite des Teiches stehen fällt so gut wie kein Laub in den Teich.An der Vorderseite kann ich ohne Behinderung ans Wasser wegen der 1,80 Meter Höhe der Kanthölzer.
Wenn,wie letzten Winter ,sehr viel Schnee auf das Netz fällt,gibt der Gummizug und das Gummiseil soweit nach, bis der Schnee im Wasser liegt.
Ist er getaut hebt sich das Netz wieder in seine alte Position.
Durch die schräge Lage des Netzes wird auch alles Laub vom Wind hinter den Teich befördert.
Das Netz war nichr ganz billig und ich finde auch die Internetadresse des Verkäufers nicht mehr aber die Anschrift ist noch da.

Fa.Elfenspiegel ,Inh.Andreas Gawenda Achterstr.21,  27628 Uthlede
Tel.:0496-748140.
  Gruss aus Haltern am See.


----------



## geha (30. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Teichnetz*

hallo 

danke erstmal für die vielen Tipps. werde mich mal nach einem Staubschutznetz umschauen...


Gruß Georg


----------



## Bebel (1. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Teichnetz*

Hallo Georg

Einen Tipp noch. 

Ich hatte damals Wasserbälle an der Unterseite des Netzes  befestigt, damit das nicht so durchhängen kann. 
Leider hatte ich im Herbst nur noch drei Stück auftreiben können (bei meiner Teichgröße zuwenig), mit der doppelten Menge Wasserbällen hätte das Netz auch bei Schnee kaum Chancen gehabt bis in den Teich durchzuhängen.

Gruß Bebel


----------



## Addi (18. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Teichnetz*

Bei mir nutzen viele Vögel den Teich zum Trinken und Baden. Ein Netz würde sie gefährden.
Verfangen sich bei euch nie Vögel im/unter dem Netz?


----------



## axel (18. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Teichnetz*

Hallo Addi

Bei mir hat sich noch kein Vogel verfangen . Das Netz ist bei mir rings herum bis zum Boden herunter . Ich lasse aber immer ne kleine flache Wasserfläche frei wo die Vögel dann baden und trinken können . Da muß ich dann halt mal die Blätter herausfischen .


lg
axel


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (18. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Teichnetz*

Hi Addi,

ich lies mein Netz nur so lange drauf bis alle Blätter von den Bäumen abgefallen sind, ebenso blieb eine kleine Trinkstelle frei über die auch das Netz hing und die Vöglein durchschlüpften (so 40x40er Tunnel).


----------



## Christine (18. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Teichnetz*

Hi,

ich hatte immer ein Netz über dem alten Teich, um die Pflaumen aufzufangen. Die Vögel konnten drunter durch __ fliegen. Einige ganz pfiffige - meistens Meisen - sind auch auf dem Netz gelandet und haben die Ernte schon mal getestet....

Aber verfangen hat sich nie einer. Das hatte ich nur einmal auf dem Gemüsebeet mit diesen komischen krumpeligen Netzen. Eine Amsel meinte, sie müsse unbedingt darunter kriechen, und dann ist sie nicht mehr rausgekommen


----------



## Majaberlin (4. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Teichnetz*

Ich greife den tröt hier mal wieder auf.

Wir haben jetzt auch ein engmaschiges Netz gekauft (http://www.re-natur.de/online-shop/...uchen.x=11&suchen.y=5&suchen=suchen&do=search) und werden dieses dann Mitte September anbringen müssen (sind dann 4 Wochen im Urlaub, so das ein Abkeschern nicht infrage kommt und wir hier direkt am Wald von hohen __ Eichen umgeben sind, die das ganze Laub in unseren Teich schmeissen ). Wir werden es dann solange drauf lassen, bis die Blätter von den Bäumen runter sind, also nicht über Winter. Da die Randbereiche (Ufergraben und Flachzonen) ja von relativ hohen Pflanzen bewohnt werden, jetzt mal die Frage, ob es die Pflanzen aushalten (__ Hechtkraut, __ Iris, Zwergkolben), wenn das Netz da manchmal aufliegt, biegt man diese vorher lieber etwas zur Seite? Wir haben das Netz nicht so groß (trotzdem 70 qm) , dass wir es 1 m über dem Ufer hängen lassen können, es muß schon im  Boden verankert werden. Es wird also so 30 - 40 cm über dem Wasserspiegel sein, die Pflanzen sind aber teilweise 50 - 60 cm hoch. Oder kann ich die Pflanzen soweit zurückschneiden?


----------



## rabe62 (4. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Teichnetz*

Hallo,

30-40 cm über wasser bedeutet, dass es bei Belastung durch Laub locker im Wasser liegen wird. Ich hab mir für wenig Geld Weidezaunstecken geholt. Die enden ca 90cm Über der Erde. Deine Üflanzen hätten Luft und das Netz hängt erst viel später im Wasser.


----------



## Mops (4. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Teichnetz*

Hallo,

ich lese hier immer wieder, das ihr die Netze nur immer für ein paar Wochen aufbaut. Ist denn das Laub so schnell wieder weg bei euch????

Ich hatte letztes Jahr den ganzen Winter über das Netz über dem Mini, für unseren größeren bin ich noch arg am Grübeln, wie ich es machen soll. Bei uns ist das Laub zwar auch recht zügig von den Bäumen runter, aber gerade durch die vielen freien Flächen kommt es ständig überall wieder hergeweht, so dass ich eigentlich ständig abkeschern müsste. Dies ist aber zwischen den Pflanzen recht mühsam.

Hat jemand schon mal versucht, einen feinmaschigen Zaun rumrum gegen "herwehendes Fluglaub" zu errichten?

Gruß
Mops


----------



## Majaberlin (4. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Teichnetz*

Hmmmm ... gute Idee.

Aber bei uns nicht unbedingt nötig. Auf der einen Seite ist der Teich von einer 20 cm hohen Steinreihe umgeben, auf der Ufergrabenseite ist Rasen, da reche ich die Blätter, falls denn es noch so viele sind, einfach zusammen und geb sie uaf den Kompost. Von da kommt auch der Wind, von daher sehe ich schon zu, dass da nicht allzu viele Blätter mehr herumliegen.
Und den ganzen Winter mag ich das Netz nicht auf dem Teich haben. Ist halt nur, weil wir solange im Urlaub sind. Aber wenn wir wieder zurück sind, werde ich schon hin und wieder mal etwas Laub abkeschern können. Und Schnee kann ganz schön schwer werden, wenn es denn taut und wieder friert, also so eine Berg- und Talbahn mag ich da auch nicht haben. Gerade im Winter sieht der Teich nämlich auch sehr schön aus.


----------

